# pancake panic



## chelle2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi all, was just wondering if anyone had ideas to get through pancake day without sugar.Have sprinkle sweetner but daughter adament it tastes funny, also have strawberries blueberries raspberries but apparently they wont do either! Any ideas gratefully received. Thanks


----------



## Copepod (Mar 8, 2011)

Personally, I'll be having pancakes with lemon and sugar, but I use less than 1/2 teaspoon per pancake, and take account of total amount when calculating my insulin dose.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2011)

Strawberries are relatively low GI so should be OK. I'd do as Copepod and have a bit of the real stuff, and inject for it accordingly  I frequently have jam on toast, so a pancake won't be much different - I usually have 1 unit for the jam per slice of toast so will go for the same per pancake


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 8, 2011)

chelle2 said:


> Hi all, was just wondering if anyone had ideas to get through pancake day without sugar.Have sprinkle sweetner but daughter adament it tastes funny, also have strawberries blueberries raspberries but apparently they wont do either! Any ideas gratefully received. Thanks



Hiya

I don't know whether you carb count but just use normal stuff sugar, we do, and allow that in your count.   We had pancakes last week with lemon and sugar and it was fine.


----------



## chelle2 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Thanx guys*

Thank you all for your help i knew i would be able to rely on you for support.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 8, 2011)

Yum Yum.....  we are looking forward to do pancakes now Carly is at her lovely age - I will remember to include bit of extra in her insulin!


----------



## Witchy Mum (Mar 21, 2011)

*pancakes panic*



Ruth Goode said:


> Yum Yum.....  we are looking forward to do pancakes now Carly is at her lovely age - I will remember to include bit of extra in her insulin!



I know I am late, but pancakes can be eaten any time!! Gino on This Morning helped me, A tablespool of choc spread melted with a table spoon of semiskimmed milk, strawberries on the pancake and drizzle the choc over.  Yum yum, and the only carbs counted was the pancake.  All the family ate them not just my daughter.  She now makes the choc sauce for other desserts too, so she feel s she is having somthing ' naughty' but doesnt have to take insulin for it!!


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Anna. Welcome 

Does the choc spread not contain any carbs ? 

Rob


----------

